# what does ISO mean?



## kimbaby (Jan 25, 2006)

ISO mean?


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 25, 2006)

i believe it means "in search of"


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 25, 2006)

yes it is... REC is recipe, TNT is "Tried and True" (not to be confused with anything explosive... )


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 25, 2006)

thanks,glad to know tnt here is not an explosive 
I guess my title question was to long...? 
sorry I tend to get carried away.


----------



## ironchef (Jan 25, 2006)

Also, in basketball, when the coach wants a player to get into a favorable 1-on-1 situation, he'll yell out "ISO! ISO!" which is short for isolation.


----------

